# Goldene Regeln für gutes HTML



## SheggyXX (6. Januar 2008)

Hey ich suche gaaanz dringend die goldenen Regeln für ein gutes HTML!
Bitte shcnell antworten,danke!


----------



## Gumbo (6. Januar 2008)

Wohlgeformtheit, Validität und Semantik.


----------



## Maik (6. Januar 2008)

Hi,

vielleicht kannst du ja aus den Goldenen Regeln fuer schlechtes HTML deine Rückschlüsse für gutes HTML ziehen.


----------

